# What doesn't scare you or courageous attempts at life



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Yes we all know SA is our most feared thing but what about the things that don't scare you at all or moments in life when you did something gutsy that most sticks out in your mind, it doesn't have to be SA related, it can be anything, like killing a giant spider, lol (most people are afraid of spiders or mice) or some sort of dare devil sport that has made you proud. Just because we have SA it doesn't mean we are gutless in other things. OK I'll go first, these are some of my moments:

* I have tried some scary sports or rides, quite an adrenalin rush.
* Ive walked in pitched black darkness on a street when there was a blackout, scary but I managed 
to get home safely
* I got chased by 2 vicious dangerous dogs when I was a kid, ran so fast got home safely, my heart 
was pumping though! Lol. Boy they nearly got me, I would have been dead by now!
* Got locked outside by my friend in his backyard (when I was a kid) and he also had a dangerous 
mawling dog, I sneaked behind a wall so the dog wouldn't see me, yes my heart was pumping again
and his mother nearly had a heart attack cause she thought the dog would attack me, well they 
got the dog and then found me hiding behind the wall, I was so damn lucky that day!
* This one is SA related - I was picked on at school when I was 14 by some bullies, they all wanted
to bash me, I went home crying then realised that the only way they were going to leave me alone
was to face them, so I went back and challenged the ringleader, I was absolutely shaking in my 
shoes, she laughed didn't know what to say, sent one of her followers to challenge me then, this 
clown in the end backed down when I started joking with her, she realised in the end I was a 
nice person and I never got bothered again, that made the ringleader fume with anger but she 
also left me alone, I couldn't believe I did that, but there you go, I found the courage that day.
* I was stared at by 2 thugs on my way home from work on a train. They both stared at me 
intensely as if to make me very uncomfortable, honestly I thought I was going to get mugged or
attacked or something, I froze and with all my strength acted like I didn't take notice of them
cause that's just what they wanted, I couldn't get up and go to the next carraige cause I know 
they were going to follow me, so I stayed put. Well finally they got up and left, I think I was lucky 
that day too! Honestly if I had screamed or done something stupid I knew I would have provoked 
them. And what made it worse was that there was no one else but us in that carraige, it was
frightening!!
* Ive patted a snake and other gory animals
* Im the one that always has to kill spiders in my house! Lol. Even the big ugly hairy ones, luckily
we don't get too many.

Well I hope this doesn't sound too over confident, I just think it's good when we can remind ourselves of other things in life when we have kept our cool. I look forward to reading some of your courageous attempts at life, even if they are small ones. :b


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I love that you're not afraid of spiders, thats great, they scare the **** out of me, always have. I have a little story about a spider. I was taking a bath and there was a spider that appeared in the corner, so I go downstairs and grab a phone book and stand in the doorway on my tippy toes and toss the phone book across the room trying to kill the spider...the spider got away but I broke something, I don't remember what. haha. I used to tape record myself singing in the tub so all this, the crash of something breaking and me freaking out, was caught on tape. Nice boring rant there, sorry... 

Anyways, as for fearless, I'm a roller coaster junky, i'll go on any ride, doesn't matter. 

Once there was this guy in high school that used to hoot at girls that walked by, he wore a cowboy hat and I got up the nerve after he hooted at me and my friends and shouted "what do you do all day, sit around and sing 'like a rhinestone cowboy'?" 

I don't know why I feel like this was such a shining moment, it sort of pales when i'm typing it out now.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a cat scratch my eye when I was a kid. A few millimeters difference and I could have been blind in one eye. I still love cats though, so I guess it didn't scar me.

I owned a tarantula. It was very docile though.

Hmm... I'm running out... :lol


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I owned a tarantula. It was very docile though


Well let me tell you I don't know anyone who has kept a tarantula for a pet! LOL, Did you freak people out with it? Even though Im forced to kill them in my place I will admit they still give me creepy crawlies! Goodness what did you feed it?? Im interested to know, lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Anachiel said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I owned a tarantula. It was very docile though
> ...


I didn't hold it, although I'm sure I could have with as calm as it was.

I fed it the biggest crickets I could find in stores. It did a little dance after getting each one.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a renowned history for returning stuff to shops. A dubious ability yet helpful at times.


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

There a broken dam near my house. although it's mostly intact, about 50 feet of it it broken, leaving on some big rock, the rest have fallen to the the other side, making it a very pointy and a dangrous fall. I've crossed this so many times I can just do runing jumps inbetween the rocks and do it perfectly.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

I jumped off a 40 ft cliff into a quarry filled with water when I was 12.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

:clap 
Leavemealone158 and The Stig - those stunts do sound rather dangerous, be careful you daredevils!
Embers - that spider and singing story was quite cute, lol!
Lilly - well if something don't meet your standards why not return it, lol!
Ardrum - A grateful dancing spider, that's hilarious! :yes :clap 

Any more stories??


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I trained for a marathon no matter how many people shouted at me whenever I went running outside. I didn't want to let them beat me, and they didn't. I suppose this is courageous.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm proud of the fact that I had real emotional issues dealing with a fear of abandonment that I had and just anxieties over sex in general. I really went through hell and was highly insecure.
Then I got brave and reckon that I can face more difficulty than the majority in this area -because I already have.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

embers said:


> Anyways, as for fearless, I'm a roller coaster junky, i'll go on any ride, doesn't matter.


I got over my fear of roller coasters this year  I went from being terrified to going on a ride apparently voted 'the scariest ride in the world' (and yeah, it is pretty damn scary - it was one of those vertical drop face down things). In the end i found that i now enjoy roller coasters


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

A lot of us are a lot more brave than what we actually give ourselves credit for. Just because we suffer with social anxiety, doesn't mean that we are afraid of doing other things that others might find daunting. :clap 

Hope to hear more stories from you guys


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow those are all pretty scary issues. I can't really think of any for me. Oh well. Though I appreciate the thread and stories.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------

